
The Superbook: Turn your smartphone into a laptop for $99 - _mgr
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andromium/the-superbook-turn-your-smartphone-into-a-laptop-f
======
mpbm
So...it's a screen, a keyboard, and a battery? Am I getting that right?

I find it interesting that they went from a phone dock to the exact opposite
of a phone dock. Like, a 100% pivot. There isn't even an optional way to
attach the phone to the thing. It just has to be on a firm surface. Maybe one
of the backer tiers should include duct tape. So, for example, if you wanted
to leave a secondary phone permanently attached to this, you'd still have to
disconnect it to move the thing or put it in a backpack or anything like that.
Not sure how to refer to it. I'm not calling it a superbook since it's
literally not a *book. It's some kind of combined peripheral.

Do people understand that this isn't going to do anything when a phone isn't
connected to it?

------
DanBC
125 comments yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12143790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12143790)

------
ddebernardy
Looks neat. Any odds this is feasible with an iPhone as well?

